# UDS charcoal basket



## tnred (Mar 25, 2021)

I have built one UDS and am very pleased with it. I have recently scored some food grade barrels and am going to build another one. For the non welder so the charcoal basket can be a challenge and most methods really aren't the best. While pondering my options over a few beers, I thought why not use a clean, metal 5 gallon bucket. Drill several holes in it and use the bolt method to elevate it above the drum floor. Would the bucket quickly deteriorate under the heat of the charcoal?  My next question pertains to using stainless steel. Most all seem to recommend it here but many others on other sites never mention it. Most store bought grills and smokers aren't stainless so I wonder why most advocate it here.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 25, 2021)

Expanded metal found at any Lowes or Home Depot (Not galvanized) 
Charcoal grate from any Weber Kettle
16" Pizza pan
5" bolts for elevating the basket
Bailing wire for attaching the expanded metal to the grate and for weaving the handle
No welding involved

Easy Peasy!

I hope this helps,

John


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 25, 2021)

A bucket with holes drilled in it would probably be fine......just make sure it's not galvanized


----------



## tnred (Mar 25, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> View attachment 490632
> 
> Expanded metal found at any Lowes or Home Depot (Not galvanized)
> Charcoal grate from any Weber Kettle
> ...


John,  that looks like a fine basket. I have made a similar one but it didn't hold together quite as well as I had hoped. I was just thinking about the simplicity of a 5 gallon bucket and got me to thinking.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 25, 2021)

A UDS does not require any welding, so you are good with all kinds of options.  I'd stick with expando and call it good. I don't think you will get good airflow with a perforated bucket.  Tip on the expando.... the raised face is more durable than the flat face.  Roll it in the "short way" direction, not the "long way" direction (short and long refer to the shape of the "diamond") and to secure it use carbon or stainless bolts, not zinc coated.  To attach the base, use tie wire about every 6" around the circumference.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 25, 2021)

Beefy Stainless Steel Charcoal Nest | Charcoal Basket
					

Grab a durable stainless steel charcoal nest to use as a replacement part or upgrade in your BPS Drum Smoker kit. It's been deisgned to provide you with years of easy charcoal clean up and housing. Order today!




					www.bigpoppasmokers.com
				




I bought this when I built mine many years ago.     Wasnt that expensive back then.


----------



## kelbro (Mar 25, 2021)

Lots of folks use the 5 gal bucket method. Stacking two buckets (bottom cut out of top one) gives you more capacity. Sounds like it makes cleanup a lot easier.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 25, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Beefy Stainless Steel Charcoal Nest | Charcoal Basket
> 
> 
> Grab a durable stainless steel charcoal nest to use as a replacement part or upgrade in your BPS Drum Smoker kit. It's been deisgned to provide you with years of easy charcoal clean up and housing. Order today!
> ...


You know at first look the price looks high, but the size is generous,and it has good features.  I do some hobby fabrication with SS and can see the value even at that price.  Buy it on a BPS free shipping weekend though.....  

Carbon steel expando is modestly priced if you buy a 1/2 sheet.  SS expando is really spendy.


----------



## Jokerswild! (Mar 26, 2021)

Im thinking about the bottom half of a weber kettle?????  I used the the rim  for my weber lid retro fit.  I would think a guy could run a bunch of holes, with the bit,  in whats left of the kettle????  Not sure about  the shape for even burn temps  though???


----------

